# Fredericksburg Brewery



## 49erFrank (Mar 24, 2010)

From my dump, I pulled out this beer. Really heavy glass, deep red amber. Embossed  Property of/Fredericksburg/Brewery/San Jose Cal.  Have found fragments of three others of same kind. Tooled top. Anyone know anything about this brewery?


----------



## Dabeel (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Frank,
 That is a good bottle.
 Here is a link to the history of Fredericksburg of San Jose:

http://www.mariposaresearch.net/santaclararesearch/SCBIOS/fredericksburgbrew.html


 I've seen Fredericksburg beer bottles in a nice green color but they are usually from SF,CA
 I don't know if they were the same brewery in two different cities though

 Hope that helps you,
 Doug


----------



## Dabeel (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's a photo of the Fredericksburg SF Beer Bottle:

 Doug


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 24, 2010)

The best of the "Freddies" are blood red, heavily whittled, and have an applied top. Yours is the same embossing, but slightly later if it has a tooled top.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Frank...I've looked at all your pictures, not only to admire your finds, but also trying to guess where in California you are!  Don't worry, I'm not a bottle stalker (or maybe I am?!), it's just a game I like to play.

 So here's my detective work:
 Foothills (Coast or Sierra?)
 Sierra's (because of the 49er reference in your name, though you may just be a football fan) 
 Gold Country (again the 49er name)
 From there, pretty much all the foothill area has the same vegetation, so it's time for a guess...around Oroville?
 Am I even close??

 Barbara (in Lodi)


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh oh...did I scare Frank away?  If so, I'm truely sorry.

 Saw a similar Fredericksburg bottle with an applied blob also from San Jose at an antique store.
 What would a reasonable price be for buying it?

 Many thanks,
 Barbara


----------



## 49erFrank (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks to all for the input. Doug,  now I think I might know what the remains of a green beer-shaped bottle I found were!  Cool, that will keep me digging.

 CALDIGR2,  mine is tooled & from the other finds in the same strata I'm guessing 1880's.  Really heavy glass, deep red amber, moderate whittle.  Now I'll look for the applied top version.

 BarbaraInCalif.  Sorry I'm tardy, but I honestly forgot I made this post!  I'm in the little burg of Vallecito, pop.300 in Calaveras County. Between Angels Camp & Murphys @ 1800 foot elevation.  I'd probably let you help digging, but depending what you found, I might want to keep it myself!  Just got another shot of rain, so I'll be back at it for another few days, looks like.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Apr 1, 2010)

Are you serious!   We (retired hubby) and I would love to help dig!
 Wouldn't expect to take home anything but the dirt on our shoes...really just want to help and see how it is done.
 We're a bit over a 1 hour drive away, which is like close neighbors when you consider that most forum members are east of the Rockies.

 Between farm work and Easter there isn't a lot of free time until the middle of next week, but with more storms expected the ground should remain good for diggin'.

 Thanks!
 Barbara


----------

